# Happy Birthday Johno



## vulcan75001 (May 31, 2007)

Johno..

Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## triple b (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
Johno


----------



## meowey (May 31, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbq bubba (May 31, 2007)

Happy b-day Johno, have a good one


----------



## scpatterson` (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## pigcicles (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno .. and many more


----------



## ultramag (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday johno! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## squeezy (May 31, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Johno 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## jts70 (May 31, 2007)

Johno ......Happy birthday, hope it is a great one!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno. Hope you have the best one yet!!!


----------



## smokincowboy (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you


----------



## monty (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Johno! Enjoy your day to its fullest and many happy returns!
Cheers!


----------



## teacup13 (May 31, 2007)

happy birthday johno


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno.  I hope it is super special for you.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 31, 2007)

Although we have never met, happy birthday johno! May there be many more... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW... what those candles are stuck into is really a brisket in the picture below... made to look like a cake ...


----------



## smokey steve (May 31, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## stillcajun (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno and many more.


----------



## gofish (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday ................ stick a candle in some pig parts and celebrate!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno!


----------



## ted (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno!! Smoke something, whether it's meat or a cigar!!


----------



## msmith (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johno.


----------

